

Ask HN: What programming cookbooks would you be interested in? - gonzoua

I&#x27;m wrapping up the first release of my latest project CodeGofer: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codegofer.com and need some input on it<p>Essentially CodeGofer is a searchable library of programming cookbooks (collections of pre-selected snippets) for Mac OS X<p>I&#x27;ve already put together three collections on subjects I am personally interested in but before investing further efforts I&#x27;d like to get opinions from community more diverse than one developer :) So I&#x27;d appreciate your answer here in comments or on the website.
======
ragatskynet
Scala. Especially if it shows a good approach on how to use functional and OO
tools together, the "scala way".

------
davidsmith8900
\- Artificial Intelligence Programming Languages.

